# 100% British Shorthair Cat Looking For a Good Home :(:(



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi..I hope I didn't violate any rules by posting my post here...

I have 100% pure British Shorthair Cat(3 years old Male) named Jagr . He is well behaved, litter trained, Healthy (he was checked by a vet 3 month ago...plus he has all the shots) VERY LOVY. I love him very much but unfortunately my newborn baby developed allergy ....so Jagr is looking for a new home.(he is in Forest Hills, NY)...I will also give you his LitterRobot for Free  


If you interested...Please send me an email at [email protected] 

Thank You!!


----------



## MyCatRocks1121 (Jul 26, 2009)

Why do you have to give him away? Just curious... :catsm


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

MyCatRocks1121 said:


> Why do you have to give him away? Just curious... :catsm


Just a guess on my part:


nastusha799 said:


> I love him very much but unfortunately my newborn baby developed allergy ....so Jagr is looking for a new home.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Old post - three months ago...No word if this kitty was adopted out or not...

Fran


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Good catch, Fran!


----------

